# Larry King tonight



## govols (Feb 1, 2005)

Larry King is hosting the "Evangelicals" tonight at 9:00 on the Communist News Network, otherwise known as CNN.

Franklin Graham, The Leisure suit LeHayes, T.D. Jakes, ...


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 1, 2005)

After that line up, why would we want to call outselves _evangelicals_ today?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 1, 2005)

Exactly


----------



## Craig (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> T.D. Jakes! Woo hoo!


Bowels, though art loosed!


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 1, 2005)

I repudiated the term Evangelical a long time ago. Who knows, this might drive people into the Reformed Camp.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> After that line up, why would we want to call outselves _evangelicals_ today?



True.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> is anyone watching this? Find the fallacies parlor game! This is horrible!


So far, the best answer I've heard to Larry's questions was Franklin Graham's response to the question about the Psunami tragedy. He brought up the scriptures about two disasters and Jesus said "Except ye repent, ye shall likewise perish".


----------



## turmeric (Feb 1, 2005)

> So far, the best answer I've heard to Larry's questions was Franklin Graham's response to the question about the Psunami tragedy. He brought up the scriptures about two disasters and Jesus said "Except ye repent, ye shall likewise perish".



He's gonna lose his Evanjellyfish license for that!

[Edited on 2-2-2005 by turmeric]


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 1, 2005)

You people are SO mean spirited!
Don't you know that what's really important is that you just love Jesus?


----------



## hhtuck (Feb 2, 2005)

*Yikes.*

I only caught like 5 minutes of this in the breakroom... which was enough to know that I wasn't missing anything. I'm glad I wasn't at home, because I know my wife would have been upset with me for screaming at the TV. 

They sounded like a bunch of scuzzy politicians. What an embarrassment.

God help us.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 2, 2005)

Hey, my post got removed from here! better go check my post count....mumblemumble....


----------



## blhowes (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> I don't know if we can say that the tsunami was brought for judgment. it may be, but I don't think we can say it without revelation.


I agree with you that we can't dogmatically say that the tsunami was brought about for judgment. My take on Graham's response was not that he was saying the tsunami was brought about for judgment. I came away with the thought that he was saying its a fact that the tragedy happened, God allowed it to happen, and you need to repent or you will likewise perish. Was that your take?

I didn't watch the whole thing, but managed to catch maybe 10 or 15 minutes of it. Were there any other things said in the rest of the show that you thought were good?

Apart from this one statement, I don't recall much said that would prompt me to give a hearty AMEN! to. I couldn't believe it when Lahaye (I think) was talking about the end time signs and Larry King said, "So, you mean I don't have a free will?". They quickly addressed that objection by reaffirming the power of our free will!

I had never heard of TD Jakes before. They showed a clip of him "powerfully" preaching and stirring up his congregation. He didn't seem to display that same power (in my opinion) last night.

[Edited on 2-2-2005 by blhowes]


----------



## ChristianTrader (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by blhowes_
> ...



Couldnt one say that it was judgment but also say that we probably are unable to pin it on any particular sin.

CT


----------

